

1pxdeep, a Bootstrap theme fusing flat design and color scheming - rriepe
http://rriepe.github.io/1pxdeep/

======
dvt
This is very, very cool. Will use, +1

~~~
rriepe
Thanks! Feel free to send feedback my way. E-mail in profile.

------
blaix
I like that it flips the usual look of bootstrap. Colors and sharp flats
instead of grays and depth/shadows. It's not immediately obvious this is a
bootstrap layout like with most.

------
mcrider
Thank you! I was about to do the same thing myself to get rid of all of
bootstrap's gradients.

------
ktsmith
Looks interesting. The white text on the pink was kind of hard to read on the
buttons.

------
chachra
This is AWESOME! Good job rriepe.

